# swirl spot torch led lenser, cluelite led ,eBay sun gun?



## WannaBd (Dec 18, 2010)

I need a swirl spotting torch. So ive narrowed it down to the rupes torch,led lenser p7.2, the cluelite led from polished bliss or a home made sun gun off eBay,which is my last choice as if it breaks it'll be a waste of money as no warranty etc. 
So what have people found to be most effective?


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Diy/eBay sun gun

Have all of your mentions except rupes pen torch too so experience with all 3


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

I've got one of the eBay jobs and I'm very impressed with it just not too impressed with what I saw whilst using it :lol: but on a serious note it works fantastic username ski something fast delivery too.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

The cluelite is rubbish, I've tried 2 from 2 different owners and both were the same. The rupes is great if you are doing "inspection" work in a light controlled area, but it looses a lot to any ambit light that is near. Plus, if you take a look at a company called scangrip, you may see stuff that catches your eye. Scangrip DO do an amazing led floodlight that is colour corrected though and STILL cheaper than a sungun. The drills with a colour corrected bulb in are the most value for money option imo, with enough left over for a decent led torch that has a high kelvin and lumen rating, this is all thats really needed, not a brand on the side.


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

I've got the Rupes, It's very good if you're checking your work a small area at a time, if you want to view a larger area I would probably look elsewhere.


----------



## PS CUP (Aug 23, 2012)

Hi Matt

I've just had a look at the Scangrip floods is it the multimatch model you liked and have you tried any of the others?

Cheers


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

PS CUP said:


> Hi Matt
> 
> I've just had a look at the Scangrip floods is it the multimatch model you liked and have you tried any of the others?
> 
> Cheers


They do a standard led floodlight, and the multimatch ones. The multimatch last time i checked came in all options, so flood, hand held and pen. these are wicked. Ive seen the hand held but not the floodlight. Im not really using floodlights now but am seriously interested in one moving forward for mobile type situations


----------



## WannaBd (Dec 18, 2010)

stangalang said:


> The cluelite is rubbish, I've tried 2 from 2 different owners and both were the same. The rupes is great if you are doing "inspection" work in a light controlled area, but it looses a lot to any ambit light that is near. Plus, if you take a look at a company called scangrip, you may see stuff that catches your eye. Scangrip DO do an amazing led floodlight that is colour corrected though and STILL cheaper than a sungun. The drills with a colour corrected bulb in are the most value for money option imo, with enough left over for a decent led torch that has a high kelvin and lumen rating, this is all thats really needed, not a brand on the side.


Thanks for the advice. I'll be doing diy this weekend then for the sun gun. :thumb:


----------



## steve_07 (Apr 10, 2015)

WannaBd said:


> Thanks for the advice. I'll be doing diy this weekend then for the sun gun. :thumb:


You going to be purchasing all the bits and putting one together or just getting one pre made off eBay?


----------



## WannaBd (Dec 18, 2010)

steve_07 said:


> You going to be purchasing all the bits and putting one together or just getting one pre made off eBay?


Had a quick look last night and the only ones on ebay where about £75! So I'll check the price of the parts and make one. Have you got a home made one?


----------



## steve_07 (Apr 10, 2015)

WannaBd said:


> Had a quick look last night and the only ones on ebay where about £75! So I'll check the price of the parts and make one. Have you got a home made one?


I'm thinking just the same. I saw those on eBay at £75 but if you go on their website they are £60.

I know the bulbs are £13.50 but I'm not sure if the only other thing you need is a drill?


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

This is the one I bought brilliant bit of kit, I think the guy made a few for people on here too

http://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/131605655698


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Personally I'd buy a Fenix 2xAA battery torch. I would be much more usefully than a one trick pony drill made into a Sun Gun.


----------



## steve_07 (Apr 10, 2015)

Bero said:


> Personally I'd buy a Fenix 2xAA battery torch. I would be much more usefully than a one trick pony drill made into a Sun Gun.


Would that be this torch:

http://www.fenixtorch.co.uk/Shop/Fenix-Torches/LD-Series/13173-Fenix-LD22-2015.html

It's the latest one with 300 lumen output as apposed to the older one at 215.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Led Lenser Torches are great for this personal choice F1


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

steve_07 said:


> I'm thinking just the same. I saw those on eBay at £75 but if you go on their website they are £60.
> 
> I know the bulbs are £13.50 but I'm not sure if the only other thing you need is a drill?


Do you have a link? And to confirm are you saying someone is selling these home made "sungun" looking, but in no way actually a sungun units off of their own site??


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

The word 'sungun' in detailing has come to mean the same as Hoover & selleotape in day to day life. i.e. A generic word for this type of product. 

Having said that, many of the home brew 'sunguns' use the genuine bulbs, and the same...or higher voltage so the light output should be very similar...possibly exactly the same.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Bero said:


> The word 'sungun' in detailing has come to mean the same as Hoover & selleotape in day to day life. i.e. A generic word for this type of product.
> 
> Having said that, many of the home brew 'sunguns' use the genuine bulbs, and the same...or higher voltage so the light output should be very similar...possibly exactly the same.


yes its the "walkman" of the torch world ha ha. So glad its not just me. But seriously, if someone is making these and selling on a website, would be great to see if they are all proper and legal! And if they use the term sungun. And i guess if they are actually a company that can protect themselves


----------



## steve_07 (Apr 10, 2015)

stangalang said:


> Do you have a link? And to confirm are you saying someone is selling these home made "sungun" looking, but in no way actually a sungun units off of their own site??


http://www.ukdetailingsupplies.co.uk/#!product/prd13/2186501035/sun-gun-detailing-torch-kit

It's the same company who is selling them on eBay. Has the same description and photos but a lower price for some reason


----------



## steve_07 (Apr 10, 2015)

WHIZZER said:


> Led Lenser Torches are great for this personal choice F1


Lenser F1 looks a cracking torch. I've also looked at the p7.2 which also seems to be popular.

I'm leaning more towards an actual torch rather than a converted drill as it will be more useful and considerable lighter and more compact.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

steve_07 said:


> http://www.ukdetailingsupplies.co.uk/#!product/prd13/2186501035/sun-gun-detailing-torch-kit
> 
> It's the same company who is selling them on eBay. Has the same description and photos but a lower price for some reason


all i can say is i hope he is a limited company, when 3M sue him for using their trademarks, and as no certification is displayed, i hope he has insurance should someone hurt themselves on one. I admire his optimism lol


----------



## HarryHedgehog (Aug 13, 2013)

Bought bulbs off of him - good guy to deal with. - Really well packed to protect in post!


----------



## WannaBd (Dec 18, 2010)

I ordered two solid bulbs of UK detailing supplies. So hopefully will arrive soon, cheapest dril from Argos and bits from tool station so total cost less than £35. So better than fancy expensive pocket torch, I'd prefer to make my own and know it's bright enough to spot swirls and defects like the sungun.


----------



## Mumbles (Nov 7, 2011)

I've got an LED lenser p7.2 and a p14. Both are great for checking for paint defects.

Chris


----------



## steve_07 (Apr 10, 2015)

WannaBd said:


> I ordered two solid bulbs of UK detailing supplies. So hopefully will arrive soon, cheapest dril from Argos and bits from tool station so total cost less than £25. So better than fancy expensive pocket torch, I'd prefer to make my own and know it's bright enough to spot swirls and defects like the sungun.


How so cheap?

The bulbs on their own should have cost more than £25 for 2.


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

WannaBd said:


> I ordered two solid bulbs of UK detailing supplies. So hopefully will arrive soon, cheapest dril from Argos and bits from tool station so total cost less than £25. So better than fancy expensive pocket torch, I'd prefer to make my own and know it's bright enough to spot swirls and defects like the sungun.





steve_07 said:


> How so cheap?
> 
> The bulbs on their own should have cost more than £25 for 2.


Think he means the drill and connectors were less than £25 i.e. not the bulbs.:thumb:


----------



## steve_07 (Apr 10, 2015)

fatdazza said:


> Think he means the drill and connectors were less than £25 i.e. not the bulbs.:thumb:


That would explain that then ha. The cheapest drill on argos is 12v I think about £15 looks perfect for the job


----------



## WannaBd (Dec 18, 2010)

steve_07 said:


> How so cheap?
> 
> The bulbs on their own should have cost more than £25 for 2.


I meant £30+ for the bulb holder etc. and I'm selling the other bulb to a mate of mine.


----------



## steve_07 (Apr 10, 2015)

WannaBd said:


> I meant £30+ for the bulb holder etc. and I'm selling the other bulb to a mate of mine.


Oh I see my bad. Which drill did you buy if you don't mind me asking? Wanting to try myself


----------



## steve_07 (Apr 10, 2015)

Ending up getting a fenix TK40 off eBay. It's a bit bigger than I would have liked but my god is the light bright on full setting! Hoping it does the job


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

steve_07 said:


> Ending up getting a fenix TK40 off eBay. It's a bit bigger than I would have liked but my god is the light bright on full setting! Hoping it does the job
> 
> View attachment 43587


Nice torch, Fenix are superb, definitely overkill for swirl spotting though. :lol:

I have a couple Fenix L2D, a TK40 and TK75.

Damn DW than got me into torches that after buying a L2D for swirl spotting!


----------



## steve_07 (Apr 10, 2015)

Bero said:


> Nice torch, Fenix are superb, definitely overkill for swirl spotting though.
> 
> I have a couple Fenix L2D, a TK40 and TK75.
> 
> Damn DW than got me into torches that after buying a L2D for swirl spotting!


I know what you mean there! Spot swirls on my misses brilliant black a1 from a mile but I struggle to find any on my quartz grey a6. Either I need a better swirl spotter torch, I'm doing it wrong (not sure how you can) or there just may be minimum swirls there but I doubt that


----------



## Leebo310 (Sep 30, 2013)

stangalang said:


> all i can say is i hope he is a limited company, when 3M sue him for using their trademarks, and as no certification is displayed, i hope he has insurance should someone hurt themselves on one. I admire his optimism lol


Think Polished Bliss may also want to have a word with him too as his descriptions of the services he provides are pretty much word for word copy and paste jobs of theirs...


----------



## Mpv2k3 (Jan 4, 2013)

Found my old LED Lenser T7 lying around.....hopefully it will be good for swirl checking.

Will it be possible with this kind of torch to see swirls with this in daytime?


----------



## Fx1 (Oct 26, 2014)

why do you need a special torch to see swirls?


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Depending on the paint, the light, the nature of the paint defect, etc, you may or may not be able to see it in "normal" light. In such cases a bright and highly directional light can be helpful.

Really becomes important if you are machine correcting paint defects (especially if you're looking to get paid for doing it!)


----------

